# Score! Whole Foods Has Turkey Necks For .29/pound. :)



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well I walked into the madness today (note to self: do NOT shop at WF on a Sunday afternoon...ugh). Anyway, they did have a good deal: .29/lb. for turkey necks. I may have bought them all...:wink:

Just wanted to share.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

That's awesome! My WF never has anything priced that good!!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

That is great. Was that the sale price? I would be ordering from them next sale time and stocking up. Very nice find.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

That is awesome, especially for WF.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

That's an awesome price, fill the freezers lol!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> That is great. Was that the sale price? I would be ordering from them next sale time and stocking up. Very nice find.


That was the sale price. I have never seen turkey necks there before, and haven't bought any in a very long time just because they seem to be hard to come by (or kind of pricey if ordered online.) There was one package left of turkey backs for the same price; I took that as well, but I plan on making some soup stock for me. 

Such an awesome feeling when you fill up a shopping bag with packages that add up to maybe a couple of bucks, especially from WF, lol.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Cool! I can get them around $0.69 pretty regularly, but that is quite a deal! 
I don't have a Whole Foods, but I do have something similar called Gooseberries... I almost never go in there.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

That is a great price! I just looked at them today and they are $1.59/lb here. I feed turkey necks fairly often so I am always on the look out for sale or markdowns.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That is a great price for any store! Utterly shocking that it was from WholePaycheck


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> That is a great price for any store! Utterly shocking that it was from WholePaycheck


Shocking, yes...but every once in a blue moon they will have some outrageous sale, so I always keep an eye open. They are so close by, I tend to buy my greens there, as well as organic coconut oil. Beyond that...it's crazy expensive, for sure.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I need to check the one here, I cannot find any reasonably priced necks and I would like to buy in bulk too.


----------

